# RCI Worldmark



## hintok (Jan 19, 2016)

I have a RCI weeks account, which I can trade my WM points in. My question is can I also have a RCI points account to trade my WM points in?  I see more  sightings for New York City in  RCI points.


----------



## taterhed (Jan 19, 2016)

Not as resale.   Weeks only.  Not sure about developer purchase

sent from my cell phone...


----------



## hintok (Jan 19, 2016)

WM resale. Thanks


----------



## LLW (Jan 19, 2016)

hintok said:


> WM resale. Thanks



Resale accounts may only join RCI Weeks. Points is one of their developer purchase "perks."


----------

